# Bio oil - harmful in pregnancy?



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am currently 13 weeks pregnant with twins and have started using bio oil this week to try to help prevent stretch marks.  However, my sister in law told me she stopped using it as it has vitamin A in it which is bad in pregnancy for the baby. Is this right? Should I not be using bio oil? I do have palmers coco butter for stretch marks so can use that instead if there is a possibility bio oil could cause my babies harm?

Thank you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Bio oil is perfectly safe in pregnancy.


----------



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

